# Pics from Hawaii (NOT WORK SAFE AT ALL) **Part 1**



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are some pics my fiance and I took in Hawaii, using natural light, of course, and a 'wannabe' SLR camera (some el cheapo my friend let me use). I am posting links to comply with forum guidelines, since I believe these are considered 'artistic nudes'. I am new to this, so any suggestions are welcome!

http://i23.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/8c/5e/5a_10.JPG

http://i4.ebayimg.com/03/i/08/8b/fb/fc_10.JPG

http://i12.ebayimg.com/01/i/08/8e/4f/24_10.JPG


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 3, 2006)

I like them but two has the horizon cutting her head in half a little distacting and I find three a bit dark for my taste.  It is also hard for me to relate to a single verticle object in a horizontal crop.

Buy I do like them for what they are.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2006)

You are lucky to have such a beautiful and willing model and a nice location as well.

First thing, the horizon is crooked.  When there is water on the horizon...it had better be straight.  That is easily fixed in photoshop.

Next, the subject is right in the middle of the images.  Try cropping them so that she is not in the middle (see 'rule of thirds').  It's not a hard 'do this' type of rule...but I think it will help your images.

Finally, the third one could use more light on the model (and first one, on her face.)  Using flash or even a reflector would have helped.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 3, 2006)

In my opinion (such as it is) the problem will only be made worse by having her off center in a horizontal crop.  she needs to be in a verticle image.  There is nothing esle in the image but her except in number three which might well be a horizonal to show other features.


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

As a newbie, I am walking on eggshells, so I wanted to know-these sorts of pictures are ok, right?


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, this type of shot is OK as you have given a warning and posted links.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Oct 3, 2006)

Moscovite said:
			
		

> As a newbie, I am walking on eggshells, so I wanted to know-these sorts of pictures are ok, right?



You followed the correct protocol in posting them.  I'm sure they are fine.


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

We love taking photos like that and are both intrigued as to how we can make them better.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 3, 2006)

if you want them to be good photos as well as photos of a pretty woman.  Watch your background, watch your cropping, and watch your lighting those are the three major technical things..

Then work on pleasing poses.


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You are lucky to have such a beautiful and willing model and a nice location as well.


 
Thanks a bunch, Mike! Erin is sitting next to me (the girl in the pictures), and is chiming in: "Yeah, Thanks Mike!!"


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 3, 2006)

I call them as I see them. 

What really adds to the photos is that she looks like she is very comfortable and is having fun.  Too often, with these types of shots, the model looks uncomfortable or self conscious...and that can really ruin an otherwise great shot.

It reminds me of the photographs on www.domai.com 
You and your lovely fiance should check out that site.  I really enjoy the natural beauty of the images found there.  I could talk for an hour about the Domai philosophy but this isn't the time for that.


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an awesome site! Tasteful, artistic.. Who knows, maybe you'll see her on there soon


----------



## zedin (Oct 3, 2006)

Basically what others have said.. The biggest thing that jumped out at me was the lighting and shadows.  The first two could have used either a very very light fill flash or a reflector to lighten up the shadows on her.  Their third one needed a lot of fill flash or additional lighting from somewhere to lighten up that shade.  What lens where you shooting with?  Like others have said the horizion is not level but I also noticed it looks a bit curved (aka wide lens).  If possible you might try shooting at 50mm (or equivalent for your digital) to make the horizon more of a straight line.


----------



## morydd (Oct 3, 2006)

my wife noticed that part of the rock in the third picture shows between her legs and is distracting. The other critiques are good ones, but I think you're off to a good start.


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 3, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> my wife noticed that part of the rock in the third picture shows between her legs and is distracting. The other critiques are good ones, but I think you're off to a good start.


 I was just going to say that! I would deff. consider photoshopping that out!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 3, 2006)

but but the rock is well lit


----------



## df3photo (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont think I need to restate anything that was said above... One thing I will say is since you have a willing and beautiful model to work with, Play around with lighting (indoors, outdoors, availible and natural) and posses. look at other poses on the net that work well and recreate some of them. Watch things like missing bodyparts and skin wrinkles and keep an eye on distracting backgrounds and props. AND ABOVE ALL......have fun with it!
 Keep up the good work! & Keep up making the good work better!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 3, 2006)

I totally have to agree with the rest on #3.  The part of the rock between her legs was the first thing I noticed when I previewed them.  Just a simple photoshop cloning will eliminate that.


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 3, 2006)

You know, I've been staring at those photos for a while... hell, I TOOK THEM... and I JUST noticed the rock... You guys are good! You, you have a gift, my friend ('Analyze This' reference  ) 

I also have a thread on the Critique page, comments on those are welcome as well http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60822

Also, check these out! I looked through some of the other pics and wanted to get opinions on those as well. The first one is a bit 'raunchy', I'm truly sorry if anyone thinks I crossed the line.... Again, opinions are very much appreciated and welcome...

http://i15.ebayimg.com/04/i/08/89/cd/c8_10.JPG

http://i6.ebayimg.com/05/i/08/8b/22/92_10.JPG

http://i22.ebayimg.com/02/i/08/8d/b1/27_10.JPG

Obviously, the first one was from HI, but the last two are from a shoot we did at home.


----------



## df3photo (Oct 12, 2006)

I like the second one except for her open hand. for some reason my eye is drawn to that and it doesnt seem to fit the pose for me... possibly if some fingers where turned in or grasping the sheet.
  The other two pictures came up with a "Not Found" error... So I didnt get to view them.
 good work by the way!


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 12, 2006)

O, sorry bout the dead links. They were saved on the ebay's server and I didn' feel comfortable--found out their (along with paypal's) security is horrible. Didn't want pics of my fiance showing goods :lmao:  to show up an one of those sites. She just yelled "at least not for free" and broke out laughing.... 

Anyway, if you want to offer critique, I can send them to you, or I may start thinking about a different location to store them... BRW, any suggestions?


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 12, 2006)

check out some of this guys work...might give you some ideas

http://www.roleychiu.com/


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 12, 2006)

i cant see it... 

where in hawaii was it taken?


----------



## Moscovite (Oct 12, 2006)

ckrieg: THANKS, that guy does some cool stuff!

BitterAspects: Molokai is where we took these, (I sent them to your email) it wasn't intended as a serious shoot, we were just having fun...


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 12, 2006)

ahh. molokai is nice. a lot more secluded areas to take shots like these. its hard finding clear spost like that on oahu. almost all beach space here is littered with people.


----------

